# Super Snow Blazing Blizzard Project



## puyopop

Right now, if I have a co-dom super snow female, and a blazzing blizzard male

what needs to be done to achieve a super snow blazing blizzard...

Would it be like this
1st gen offs = mack snow het blizzard het talbino


breed them together 

2nd gen offs = 25 % super snow blazing blizzard? 

thank you


----------



## kirsten

you're right about the first part, all would be mack snow het albino & blizzard.

but if you breed siblings back together there's only a 1.5% chance of producing a SSBB. because there's 25% per genetic trait, then factor is all the possible combinations, and the chances soon plumet.

your best bet is to take a snow het albino blizzard baby breed it back to the albino blizzard parent to get snow albino blizzards then breed them back to each other, then with two mack snow albino blizzards, then you have a 25% chance of producing a super snow blazing blizzard.

it's going to be a three year project, and thats with all the best luck with babies.


----------



## MrMike

Supersnow x Blazing blizzard (assuming Tremper albino) will give:

100% Mack snow het blizzars and Talbino

===========================================

Mack snow het T_albino and blizzard x Mack snow het T_albino and blizzard will give:

*1.5625% Supersnow T_albino Blizzard* 
4.6875% Supersnow T_albino Poss (66%) het Blizzard
4.6875% Supersnow Blizzard Poss (66%) het T_albino
14.0625% Supersnow Poss (66%) het T_albino and Poss (66%) het Blizzard 
3.125% Mack snow T_albino Blizzard
9.375% Mack snow T_albino poss (66%) het Blizzard
9.375% Mack snow Blizzard poss (66%) het blizzard
28.125% Mack snow Poss (66%) het T_albino and poss (66%) het Blizzard
1.5625% T_albino Blizzard 
4.6875% T_albino Poss (66%) het Blizzard
4.6875% Supersnow Blizzard Poss (66%) het T_albino
14.0625% Supersnow Poss (66%) het T_albino and Poss (66%) het Blizzard

I think the above is correct, the problem is you are essentially working with three hets (Mack snow is essentially het Supersnow).
If I were you, I would get a supersnow albino or blizzard to dramatically increase your chances.

By the way, SSBBs ar eone of my favourite morph, good luck if you decide on the project.


----------



## puyopop

kirsten said:


> you're right about the first part, all would be mack snow het albino & blizzard.
> 
> but if you breed siblings back together there's only a 1.5% chance of producing a SSBB. because there's 25% per genetic trait, then factor is all the possible combinations, and the chances soon plumet.
> 
> your best bet is to take a snow het albino blizzard baby breed it back to the albino blizzard parent to get snow albino blizzards then breed them back to each other, then with two mack snow albino blizzards, then you have a 25% chance of producing a super snow blazing blizzard.
> 
> it's going to be a three year project, and thats with all the best luck with babies.


Thank you kirsten,
I know its a long trip, but I want to achieve pure white true 'leucistic' morphs.










Above is some comparisons,
It is said that super snow blazing blizzards keep white throughout their lives and don't develop any yellowness in them.


----------



## MrMike

puyopop said:


> It is said that super snow blazing blizzards keep white throughout their lives and don't develop any yellowness in them.


This is true as far as I know, pure white Geckos with solid red eyes, every time.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

They sure are stunners, good luck


----------



## Ssthisto

puyopop said:


> Thank you kirsten,
> I know its a long trip, but I want to achieve pure white true 'leucistic' morphs.


Super Snow Blazing Blizzard won't get you that, then - they'll have red eyes instead of black ones.

I am not convinced the gecko in that image, the one labeled as a SSBB, is actually homozygous albino... it should have red eyes.


----------



## MrMike

You may be right Ssthisto, I didn't notice that. Here is a pic of a SSBB anyway for enjoyment


----------



## gazz

puyopop said:


> Thank you kirsten,
> I know its a long trip, but I want to achieve pure white true 'leucistic' morphs.


It true that a blizzard super snow won't deveople any yellow'etc due to the super snow influance.But in non albino state they tent to be slate grey color rather than white.A Talbino OR Balbino super snow blizzard will be all whiteish but will have red eyes.A Ralbino super snow blizzard are all over whiteish and have eyes that are DEEP dark red looking very black but leucistic aren't albino.So better than that IMO a super snow patternless are very good look a likes for a true leucistic.

Super snow patternless.









Bare in mind these are only copy cats not true leucistic.A true luecistc is not albino.IMO a true luscistic would be a clean over all white with blue iris and black pupils.True luecistic would not be a combo morph but a primery morph that breeds true 100% of the time.


----------



## puyopop

Ssthisto said:


> Super Snow Blazing Blizzard won't get you that, then - they'll have red eyes instead of black ones.
> 
> I am not convinced the gecko in that image, the one labeled as a SSBB, is actually homozygous albino... it should have red eyes.



Its red eyes trust me, the owner says, its reddish black eyes..

so it has a hue of red in them. because its dark it looks black.


----------



## puyopop

YouTube - Super Snow Blazing Blizzard, Blazing Blizzard, Super Snow BB


watch from 2.00

u see closely its red.


----------



## Ssthisto

You're right, the eyes are very dark red. Makes me wonder if that particular animal was incubated for female.

But at that point it isn't a "Leucistic" - the Super Snow Patternless are much closer, simply because they are white with *black* eyes.


----------



## puyopop

ssthisto, i guess you're right, but one day i dream of pure blue eyes with a pure white gecko, which has a simple recessive gene..not poly genetic..

that would be awesome.


----------



## InternetReptile

You'd be much better starting off with Super Snow Albinos and Blazing Blizzards, that way you have the albino in all the offspring and it is a case of combining SS and BB, not SS, BB and Albino.


----------

